# Box Joint Jig



## ssgtjoenunez (Jan 14, 2014)

Greetings!
I have a package out for delivery today with my new dado blade set for my table saw. I am excited to begin working with and trying out some box joints particularly because my new workshop table idea requires some boxes for storage. 

I realize I can make a jig but given my very novice level of skill I was hoping to get my hands on a store bought jig that works well. 

Does anyone have any reasonably priced options for box joint jigs that they prefer over others? I've just barely begun getting into more complex joinery and would like to learn more.

Thanks!


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

You could build one for the price of a little scrap wood. I'm sure there's free plans for one out there somewhere. If you want the Cadillac of jigs look up the INCRA I box but that's not cheap at all. It does work fantastic and I got flawless joint the first time I used it.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

They are too easy to make and I am too cheap to buy one. In fact, I made three of them for 1/8", 1/4" and 3/8". Got the Freud box joint blade set that does both 1/4 and 3/8 and a flat ground rip blade for the 1/8.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Search YouTube for Steve Ramsey. He shows you how to make one very quickly and easily and it works great. I tired it it to make some shop drawers and it was very simple to do and I got good results.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Steve's got a web site as well as a YouTube Channel: it's www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/ 

He's got a lot of good ideas... and puts on a good show, as well as a lot of good projects.


----------

